# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Khám phá vẻ đẹp của Đảo Turtle Fiji - Du lịch Fiji

## hangnt

*Đảo Turtle Fiji nằm trong quần đảo thuộc phần phía Tây đảo Fiji. Các du thuyền khi đến khu thiên đường này chỉ được phép chạy chậm và hành khách trên thuyền lúc nào cũng mong muốn được đi bộ bằng đôi chân trần trên bãi biển xinh đẹp ở đây.*

Ngày nay, đảo Turtle Fiji thường được biết đến như Nanuya Levu, đây là một trong những khu nghỉ dưỡng nổi tiếng nhất trong toàn bộ khu vực thuộc Fiji. Trong những ngày đầu mới thành lập vào năm 1972, Richard Evanson đã mua hòn đảo Turtle Fiji và cho xây dựng và trùng tu lại khu vực này với nhiều đồng cỏ xanh, trồng nhiều loại dừa và nhiều loại cây gai. Những loại lá cây này được dùng để lợp mái cho ngôi nhà gỗ một tầng truyền thống ở đảo Fiji. Gần 300.000 cây được trồng, khu bảo tồn rạn san hô, rừng đước và vùng đất mới màu mỡ là tất cả những gì Evanson đã để lại trên đảo Turtle Fiji. Bạn có thể thưởng thức chuyến du lịch lý tưởng của mình với những khu nghỉ dưỡng được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi.


Đảo Turtle Fuji nổi tiếng là điểm du lịch dành cho du khách thích sự lãng mạn, thư giãn và phiêu lưu. Nếu bạn yêu thích biển cả, chắc chắn bạn sẽ cảm thấy thích thú với 14 bãi biển của đảo Turtle. Bạn có thể vừa thưởng thức rượu vang cùng người yêu dưới khung cảnh lãng mạn trong ánh sáng của những ngọn đèn xinh xắn nằm dọc theo khu Blue Lagoon.

Những buổi ăn tối ở đảo Turtle Fiji sẽ làm bạn thực sự thích thú. Các món ăn được chế biến rất độc đáo với tôm hùm, cua biển, cá vây vàng, cá ngừ. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng sẽ có nhiều sự lựa chọn khác như thưởng thức các món thịt bò Úc, trái cây, rau củ nổi tiếng trong khu vực này và tất nhiên là cả các loại rượu vang và sâm panh - những đặc sản hàng đầu không thể thiếu trong các bữa ăn.


Bên cạnh việc đi lang thang quanh các bãi biển và thưởng thức các món ngon, bạn có thể hòa mình vào các hoạt động vui nhộn của đảo Turtle. Đó là những hoạt động vui chơi dưới nước phổ biến nhất trong khu vực này như bơi lặn, bơi lội, đi thuyền buồm, chèo xuồng kayak, câu cá, ngắm hoàng hôn, tham quan đảo, cưỡi ngựa, đi xe đạp, đi bộ đường dài, đi dã ngoại, thư giãn với xoa bóp trị liệu...

----------


## Amp21

Đẹp quá 
pic 1 đảo hình con rùa ở dưới kìa

----------

